# Which card to use in Europe ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Folks

Just wondering which is the best card (preferably not a credit card) to use in Europe to keep down costs of using it and exchange rate charges. I believe Nationwide used to do a good card, but may have stopped now - maybe the Post Office or a bank etc

All info will be gratefully accepted  

Cheers

DJ & Jan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I now use Caxton and am happy with it.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Depends on your age - we use a Saga card and pay off in full each month. No charges for using abroad. We don't draw cash though just took some Euros with us for day to day use.
Do exactly the same (only dollars) when we go to the USA.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I use Caxton in Europe and USA.

Loddy :wink:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Tell me more TonyT


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Tell me more TonyT


Caxton FX

They tell it better than I do


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

do a search on "caxton" using the magnifying glass and you'll find loads of posts.

it's a debit card, you load it up with Euros andy ou can draw cash on it (no charges) and pay for things as normal.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

i) Caxton- load it in uk, cash from ATM when away, occasional use for spends

ii) Santander Zero-use this for most spends. No charges and good e
rates of exchange when paying it off


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I use the Caxton card, it is easy to top up on line as well.only refused at one 24/7 petrol station, never any problems anywhere else while we were away for 8 weeks.

cabby


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

snipped


DJMotorhomer said:


> Just wondering which is the best card?


Someone elses??

 8O  :twisted: :twisted:

Jason


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

That was bordering on funny :lol:


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

We use fairfx - looks similar to Caxton... Used if for last three years with no trouble at all. Just released an iPhone app too...


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Telbell said:


> ii) Santander Zero-use this for most spends. No charges and good e
> rates of exchange when paying it off


Santander Zero is no longer accepting new applications (thankfully!). To those who does have it, they impose a 3 country limit which means if you go somewhere else you have to phone them (from abroad) to notify them.

There only is one answer in my mind. Halifax Clarity - ESPECIALLY if you are intending to do a years touring as I think you are DJM?

We saved over £200 vs using a Caxton (or any other) pre-paid card. All purchases are fully insured (unlike Caxton), actual daily exchange rate (not weighted like Caxton), 59 days interest free (unlike Caxton or Debit Cards), no "topping up" just check your bill online once a month or don't bother at all. Direct debit to clear in full every month.

http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/06/halifax-clarity-vs-caxton-we-saved-over.html

Time to let go of the prejudices of a Credit Card - use it properly and you'll be quids in, be fully insured on all purchases, not have to worry about balances or topping up, crossing in and out of the Euro Zone (Caxton Euro gets expensive if you use it outside of a Euro country) not worry if someone uses your card (because they haven't actually spent "your" money) and get the best rate every day.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Santander Zero is no longer accepting new applications (thankfully!). To those who does have it, they impose a 3 country limit which means if you go somewhere else you have to phone them (from abroad) to notify them.
> 
> 
> > Addie- I think you'll find that any NEW applicants for the Zero card need a Santander current account or Mortgage but they are still issuing.
> ...


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Telbell said:


> you imply that you have to inform Santander which countries you'll be using it- if more than three. - Can't see any ref to this on their T&C's


They may well have gone back on it, but there are plenty of references to it over on Martin Lewis and that was certainly the case in March of last year. I took it as far as I could go on the phone and they could only allow three countries to be registered at a time.

Couple of examples:
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=2577285
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showpost.php?p=35985063&postcount=3

There are about 70 more on Google (didn't go through them all). If you're getting away with it, don't say anything!

However, also be aware that with Santandare *ALL* cash withdrawals are charged at 27.9% APR and not your cards base rate (12.9% in the case of my Halifax Card - so about £1 on £100 vs £2.70 on £100). Now that IS in their T&C's.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Nethernut said:


> Depends on your age - we use a Saga card and pay off in full each month. No charges for using abroad. We don't draw cash though just took some Euros with us for day to day use.
> Do exactly the same (only dollars) when we go to the USA.


I'm with Nethernut on this - we had a Saga card on a recent long trip to Vietnam - no interest on cash withdrawals, which we paid in full automatically, and a decent exchange rate - we also had a FairFX $ card which was of little use. (I accept Europe may be different to SE Asia, and a FairFX € card may have been more use there.)


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Solwaybuggier said:


> I'm with Nethernut on this - we had a Saga card on a recent long trip to Vietnam - no interest on cash withdrawals


No _interest_ on cash withdrawals *BUT* a 2% Fee (Minimum £2) still applies to each time you use it to withdraw cash.

From Saga:

0% interest on cash withdrawals**

**If the balance is always settled in full by the payment due date. After that, interest will be charged from the date the transaction is debited to your account. *There is a 2% Fee (minimum £2) for each Cash Advance, whether it is made abroad or in the UK. *

So you'd still be better off with Halifax, provided your interest rate was below 22% APR - which I imagine for most people it would be.

Source:
http://www.saga.co.uk/money/saga-credit-card.aspx
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We use Post Office Credit Card and it has worked well so far in Europe and South America and North America
Advice here
Money Saving Expert Travel Money

Take the advice and always pay it off in full.

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> However, also be aware that with Santandare ALL cash withdrawals are charged at 27.9% APR


I don't do cash withdrawals from Santander....but I have been happy with the 1.25 rate I was getting last month :wink:

And we aren't away long enough to be spending six grand and more on cards so the £200 potential saving you get is immaterial to us.

....and even Martin Lewis rates it...": One of the best cards for spending overseas - well done! You get perfect exchange rates. It's far cheaper to spend on the card than withdraw cash. "

As always- each to their own
:lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Addie said:


> To those who does have it, they impose a 3 country limit which means if you go somewhere else you have to phone them (from abroad) to notify them.


That may well be how it's supposed to work but from my experience it doesn't.

The last countries I "added" to my card, in 2010, were South Africa, Botswana and Namibia.

In 2011 I went to France, forgot to update my card, needed to use a CC in France, tried my Zero - worked perfectly.

This year I went to France again - and did the same again. Cash withdrawal - no problem.

Caxton and Zero, a perfect combination - for me.


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Clarity card*

We have one and pay it completely every month. No charges and excellent exchange rates. Cheapest for europe is all I know as we auto pay it in full. Our natwest would charge for every transaction


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We used for the first time this year .thompson pre paid euro card.
Can be topped up on line,but there will be a charge from your credit card.
We made sure there was plenty of credit before we sailed so no need to top up.
Worked for us.

Les


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Surely the Halifax Clarity has to be best. 

1. The added protection of credit card purchases
2. Can be used in any country
3. Excellent exchange rate
4. No topping up required
5. ATM withdrawals are free
6. Cough up at the end of each month and there's no interest

I have just used one for a six week trip around Europe and it was perfect.

The only negative is that one or two petrol stations in Greece and Italy did not accept credit cards.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*c/ cards*

If you use a c.c then you will still save when in Europe and any amount is worth saving just means you will need a direct debit set up to pay in full on the payment date , you also get almost a months credit, as most only go away for a month your hardly likely to spend thousands in that time saves taken lots of cash with you just need to be care full when using it in restaurants, Oops most m/homers seem to be tight fisted so that wont apply :lol:


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

we use caxton and Halifax clarity.

germany specially towards the south don't take barclaycard and MasterCard lots only accept maestro in the supermarkets. petrol stations took all cards. lots of campsites were only taking cash, a couple took MasterCard with a 2 euro charge incurred.

never noticed there being a problem in Germany last year.


----------



## Twirlys (Jul 28, 2011)

We have just spent 6 weeks in Belgium,France Luxembourg, Germany and back via Holland we used our mastercard credit card the whole time but had problems in Germany where lots of places didnt take mastercard (even some of the ATM machines -especially Volksbank), when it was due for payment just did it over the phone


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

The Halifax credit card that Addie posted sounds good... but unfortunately you need a 'steady income' and we've both just quit our jobs. Although it seems that a lot of full timers are using this... would anyone like to share how they got round it?

Looks like the Caxton card if the only option for us.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I used a Halifax Clarity card on our USA trip last year. I'd only obtained it a few days before we went & despite telling them of our trip in advance they blocked it, probably because it was so new. I then discovered that the phone numbers they give you on the back of the card (0844 etc.) don't work from abroad. I Skyped our daughter & got her to call them, they told her to get me to ring the number on the front of the card. This of course is only for lost or stolen cards. 
Anyway, I called it & after a lot of confusion (including telling me I shouldn't have one as it's only for UK residents!) I spoke to someone in Leeds who got it reinstated.
It worked perfectly afterwards but I would always advise foreign travellers to have more than one source of funds, if possible from completely different banks. We had three different credit cards with us as well as a cash card so weren't really inconvenienced but our son had to abandon his European trip half way through last year when HSBC blocked his card, legitimately as it turned out. 
He, knowing better, :roll: had ignored my advice to take a Clarity card as well as his HSBC cards. He had pre-warned HSBC & given them a detailed itinerary of his trip so thought all would be well.
One other thing, I totally agree with Addie to set up a direct debit to repay in full each month. This avoids all charges & is something I had been suspicious of previously, but it just works! I've now set it up on my other cards as well.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

rtaff said:


> The Halifax credit card that Addie posted sounds good... but unfortunately you need a 'steady income' and we've both just quit our jobs. Although it seems that a lot of full timers are using this... would anyone like to share how they got round it?
> 
> Looks like the Caxton card if the only option for us.


My mother-in-law applied as a pensioner and was accepted, no issues. Got a better interest rate than me too! :lol:


----------

